

My favourite “ace” things on amazon - acekit
http://www.acekit.co.uk/

======
acekit
Website maker here. Avid HN fan also.

I love building sites and have been trying to monetise something for a long
while. Am hoping to get a small amount of success which would spur me on. Am
failing.

My latest plan is [http://www.acekit.co.uk](http://www.acekit.co.uk)

The traffic is just not there despite trying webmaster tools / page speed
optimisations / social media etc. I even threw some AdWords money at it -
please don't tell Mrs Acekit - boy you can burn money quick on that if you
turn on the tap.

Obviously the idea is to make money via the Amazon click through scheme. Maybe
it's too overt abd users don't like that or google are penalising. Idea to use
Amazon was that it was frictionless and easier to build (no user
authentication etc required).

Just don't know.

They say fail quick, maybe I should pull plug and think again?

Maybe I spread myself too thin with some product reviews. The most extensive
and "from the heart" one is the raspberry here..

[http://www.acekit.co.uk/products/3-raspberry-
pi-2](http://www.acekit.co.uk/products/3-raspberry-pi-2)

Any tips / reviews / comments appreciated, fully prepared for some tough love.
Would dearly love to get something built with some sort of following that I
can develop.

~~~
nacnud
When I use review sites, I'm normally looking for a comparison, so that I can
choose the best toaster (for example), or I'm looking for assurance that the
product I'm looking at has no major issues. Your site seems to provide more of
the latter than the former - perhaps more reviews would help? (But would _you_
want to buy three different toasters in order to compare them?)

~~~
acekit
Thanks for this, appreciate the feedback. I'm going to think that over. My
initial idea was to just feature a few products that I really value and talk
about them in detail. The router on the site for example has been great, so
much so that I got one for my Mum also - so it has an extensive review,
billion 7800n in case it matters.

